
The Dropbox iPhone App is Out - jmonegro
http://blog.getdropbox.com/?p=102
======
mahmud
Good software sells itself. Last night I had a bunch of musicians over and at
some point they wanted to share their gig videos with some of the people
there; I cracked my gf's laptop open and copied the video to My Dropbox
folder, right clicked and copied the URL, then sent it to everyone. The
audience had to do a double take, got of their seats and everyone leaned over
the laptop to see me do it again. Instant AWE!

I must have increased dropbox membership by 8 people last night :-)

~~~
ajg1977
I hope you remembered to use referral links! 8x250mb = 2GB of extra space :)

------
novum
Note: it requires iPhone OS 3.1.

If you're like me, and you've been holding onto 3.0.1 because it allows you to
tether, you're out of luck.

Unless there's a material reason to require 3.1, I really hope they drop it
down to 3.0x. Comments on the blog announcement seem to show a lot of people
in the same boat.

~~~
jwilliams
Drea discusses 3.1 here: <http://blog.getdropbox.com/?p=102#comment-17809293>

~~~
nfriedly
It looks like they've (temporarily?) disabled the comments. Do you happen to
have a cached copy of what he said?

~~~
santry
> Under 3.0.1 if you record video from within the Dropbox app that video
> couldn't be saved to your iPhone photos directory, so if your upload was
> interrupted for any reason the video would be lost.

------
bigwill
Finally, my baby is born!

We'd love it if you could Digg this article too!!

~~~
cubicle67
Excellent job

Quick request re viewable file types - The app correctly recognises .h files
as C, and lets me view them, but not .m files. Would it be possible to add .m
files as well?

~~~
Osmose
I have a similar request, but for viewing .asm files as assembly code.

Perhaps the option to view unknown files as plaintext?

------
maxklein
While iTunes was loading, I was wondering if the app would be paid or free. I
started calculating mentally, what I would do if the app was paid - thought,
okay, for 99cents I'd get it. On reflection, I'd get it for 9.99, but I'd post
a nasty HN comment about them. For 19.90, I'd have said no way.

By this time, it had loaded, and I saw it was free. I was like - these dudes
are pretty good dudes. Free, yarr? Nice!

~~~
maxklein
And then my iTunes popped up and told me that 3.0 was not a high enough
version. C'mon dudes, jailbreaking is not that easy for the latest versions, I
intentionally stay a version behind.

~~~
noodle
they didn't support 3.0 because of missing capability that caused problems.

~~~
maxklein
Like what? The 3.1 SDK did not bring much more in that an app like dropbox
would need.

~~~
edd
"The choice to go with 3.1 was because of a limitation with 3.0.1. Under 3.0.1
if you record video from within the Dropbox app that video couldn't be saved
to your iPhone photos directory, so if your upload was interrupted for any
reason the video would be lost. With 3.1 we can save the video to your photos
on the phone, so if the upload fails you still have a copy and can attempt to
upload again.

My apologies for the inconvenience, but when it comes to data loss, we always
have to aim for the safest option." -
<http://blog.getdropbox.com/?p=102#comment-17809293>

------
joez
Great job. How was the approval process?

I noticed that you are lacking some of the functionality available at
getdropbox.com. A quick suggestion is to have a link available from the
settings panel. Also, put up your referral program! Have a button for that:
"Invite a friend, get 250 MB"

------
harpastum
This just kicked out iTunes Remote from its position in my "bottom 4." Great
viewer that can read a LOT of different formats (pdf, doc, docx, ppt, xls,
html, rtf, mp3, mov, mp4, etc [1]). Interesting 'Favorites' category.

This is basically a _better_ version of dropbox (previews are actually faster
than downloading and opening different apps). Just......awesome.

[1] <https://www.getdropbox.com/help/80> _(supported formats list)_

------
anotherjesse
Does this use your (soon to be public?) api? If so, any news on when it is
going to be available?

------
mmelin
Awesome, and free too. $9.95/mo now feels like a bargain.

------
roc
Awesome app. Trying to thumb through PDFs hundreds of pages long has me
thinking that it may finally be time for a 3GS.

In the meantime, any chance of a 'go to page' button?

~~~
mr_dbr
It'd also be nice if the scroll-position was saved when you close the
application.. When you reopen the file, it's always back to page 1..

------
colbyolson
The app works simply and beautifully. Reminds me of their web-client. A
perfect extension of their services.

I don't think I could ask for anything else. Thanks DropBox.

------
arashf
digg us please? ;-)
<http://digg.com/software/Dropbox_iPhone_app_finally_released>

------
comatose_kid
Very nice! One feature request to add to the pile - it would be great if you
could remember which page of a PDF I was last on.

------
pclark
bloody well executed. love the tutorial that first loads up as a pdf.

------
intranation
As pointless as this post is, I have to say that Dropbox is one of my
favourite applications around. It's truly the epitome of "Just Works".

That said, I'd love it if they introduced a lower price plan—I want to give
them money, but I don't need the big plan (I'm thinking more in the realm of
$2/month for 5GB or something).

------
blasdel
When you say that it synchronizes the photos + videos on the iPhone, that
includes ones taken using the iPhone's camera? How much latency would there be
(minus actual transfer time) between capture and dropbox availability?

Does it use the native push notification API for syncing photos + videos from
Dropbox to the device?

------
ruby_roo
For Apple users, how does this compare to MobileMe/iDisk (Apple provides a
free iDisk app for iPhone)?

~~~
intranation
It's free (unlike iDisk), and in my experience Dropbox sync on the desktop is
a hell of a lot faster and smoother.

Obviously it doesn't provide the other features MobileMe does, like syncing
Preferences, KeyChains etc. But I'd be a very happy customer of MobileMe if
iDisk worked as well as Dropbox does.

------
epe
Awesome! Huge improvement over using the web client. One feature request, and
I don't know if this is in line with your vision for the app, but it would be
awesome if you could edit plain text files from within the app itself.

------
chriskelley
Congrats guys, I finally upgraded myself to a pro account just this morning.

------
spicyj
Wow, quite a wide range of available file types:

<http://www.getdropbox.com/help/80>

~~~
Gormo
These look like the file types natively supported by the iPhone.

------
vikram
excellent work. love it. Like the favorite feature. works really smoothly.

